# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΦΕΚ 786 / 30-6-2006 Μας ενδιαφέρει!

## dti

Λήψη συμπληρωματικών μέτρων εναρμόνισης των όρων για τη διάθεση και αποδοτική χρήση των ζωνών συχνοτήτων 5150 − 5350 MHz και 5470−5725 MHz για συστήματα ασύρματης πρόσβασης συμπεριλαμβανομένων των τοπικών δικτύων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN). 

http://www.yme.gov.gr/imagebank/article ... 508687.pdf
Στη σελίδα 7 του ΦΕΚ υπάρχει αυτό που μας αφορά.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μερικά σημεία που θα ήθελα να τονίσω από το κείμενο, είναι τα εξής:

Εσωτερικός χώρος ορίζεται είτε ο χώρος εντός των κτιρίων, είτε εκείνος που περιβάλλεται από θωράκιση, ικανή να παρέχει εξασθένηση στο εκπεμπόμενο σήμα.

Η ζώνη συχνοτήτων *5150-5350* MHz, περιορίζεται στη χρήση ασύρματων τοπικών δικτύων μόνο σε *εσωτερικούς* χώρους.

Στη ζώνη *5350-5470* MHz δεν προβλέπεται η χρήση ασύρματων τοπικών δικτύων (σωστά;  ::  ).

Η ζώνη συχνοτήτων *5470-5725* MHz, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για εσωτερικές και για εξωτερικές συνδέσεις. Στην ουσία είναι η μόνη ζώνη μέσα στην οποία επιτρέπεται να λειτουργούν τα εξωτερικά link μας.

Είμαι βέβαιος πως πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που αγνοούν την επιτρεπτή ζώνη συχνοτήτων για εξωτερικά link και πιστεύω πως πρέπει να δοθεί η απαραίτητη έμφαση, ώστε να είμαστε νόμιμοι «έως κεραίας»  :: .

Η ζώνη αυτή είναι μεταξύ των *5470-5725* MHz.

Με τον όρο ζώνη, περιγράφεται το απολύτως ανώτερο και το κατώτερο άκρο της εκπομπής. Δεν περιγράφεται η κεντρική συχνότητα.

Μπορούμε λοιπόν να πούμε με σχετική ασφάλεια, πως μόνο τα links με κεντρική συχνότητα από 5500 MHz έως 5700 MHz είναι εντός της προβλεπόμενης ζώνης, εάν και εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποιείται κάποιο τύπου "turbo" πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας.

----------


## papashark

Tο μόνο που έχει το κείμενο είναι η εναρμόνηση της εγχώριας νομοθεσίας με την ευρωπαϊκή στο κομάτι του TPC (Transmit Power Control) και DFS (Dynamic Frequency Selection), το οποίο περιγράφετε με το 802.11h, όπως έχει υιοθετηθεί από την ΕΕ με το ΕΝ 301 893.

Tα περί eirp υπήρχαν και σε παλαιότερα ΦΕΚ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> .....


Σωστά και ήταν καιρός… thanks Δαμιανέ για το link… θα μπει στο αρχείο…

----------


## sv1bjr

> Λήψη συμπληρωματικών μέτρων εναρμόνισης των όρων για τη διάθεση και αποδοτική χρήση των ζωνών συχνοτήτων 5150 − 5350 MHz και 5470−5725 MHz για συστήματα ασύρματης πρόσβασης συμπεριλαμβανομένων των τοπικών δικτύων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN). 
> 
> http://www.yme.gov.gr/imagebank/article ... 508687.pdf
> Στη σελίδα 7 του ΦΕΚ υπάρχει αυτό που μας αφορά.


Καλησπέρα Δαμιανέ.

Έκανες πάρα πολύ καλά με την δημοσίευση του ΦΕΚ.
Επειδή το θέμα είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για την νομιμότητα των υφισταμένων κόμβων, σκέπτομαι μήπως θα έπρεπε να δημοσιευθεί το επίμαχο άρθρο στην κεντρική σελίδα του Forum με τονισμένη κατάλληλα γραμματοσειρά, ώστε να πέφτει αμέσως στην αντίληψη όλων όσων το επισκέπτονται. 
Ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν να σταλεί e-mail στους διαχειριστές των κόμβων από το awmn, για την προσαρμογή της λειτουργίας τους σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ.
Αυτά όχι σαν υποδείξεις αλλά σαν καλοπροαίρετες σκέψεις μου, προς όφελος του δικτύου.

Φιλικά
Ρωσσέτος

----------


## paravoid

Το MikroTik κάνει 802.11h...;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το MikroTik κάνει 802.11h...;


Εννοείται… και παίζει… ο Mad κάνει? Και να παίζει όμως…  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Το MikroTik κάνει 802.11h...;
> 
> 
> Εννοείται… και παίζει…


γιατί το χρησιμοποιείς;;;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> ...


Πλακα με κανεις... απλα.... Αλλά αν το χρειαστείς… είναι εκεί…

----------

